# Help! PX4 Compact Slide Release problem



## green_bullet (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact in mid-December. It is my EDC and range gun and so far I have put less than 2000 rounds through it through weekly indoor-range trips. I baby clean after every range trip. Recently I noticed the slide release wasn't working. It is very stiff and will not push down unless I put a lot of force on my thumb. Upon inspection I noticed potential uneven wear on the side of the slide where the release lever is. Pics are below. Is it me or is there a sliver of my slide missing?! I will contact Beretta tomorrow and will most likely send it in as I do not want to risk some sort of malfunction in my only carry gun. Other than the slide-release being stuck/stiff, the slide functions, cycles, no failure to feeds, and will release after a lock back if I relieve a little tension on it by pulling back the slide. Any advice/comments are much appreciated. Maybe I'm being over paranoid since I've only been shooting for 6 months?

I don't know how to post pics on here but I posted the same question in another forum

PX4 Slide Release Problem - chipped slide?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

green_bullet said:


> I bought a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact in mid-December. It is my EDC and range gun and so far I have put less than 2000 rounds through it through weekly indoor-range trips. I baby clean after every range trip. Recently I noticed the slide release wasn't working. It is very stiff and will not push down unless I put a lot of force on my thumb. Upon inspection I noticed potential uneven wear on the side of the slide where the release lever is. Pics are below. Is it me or is there a sliver of my slide missing?! I will contact Beretta tomorrow and will most likely send it in as I do not want to risk some sort of malfunction in my only carry gun. Other than the slide-release being stuck/stiff, the slide functions, cycles, no failure to feeds, and will release after a lock back if I relieve a little tension on it by pulling back the slide. Any advice/comments are much appreciated. Maybe I'm being over paranoid since I've only been shooting for 6 months?
> 
> I don't know how to post pics on here but I posted the same question in another forum
> 
> PX4 Slide Release Problem - chipped slide?


I can't pull up your pics, but I am willing to bet the farm it's no (chipped) slide being the culprit. Being chipped from what? Whatever type of solid billit steel Beretta uses for their PX4 slide shouldn't chip in this century. I'd look to the slide release being re-assembled improperly, an issue with it's spring, the slide stop itself or something of that nature. Have you ever disassembled the slide release on your pistol? Do you primarily use the slide release to release the slide when firing the pistol? It is normal to see wear marks where the slide release and slide meet especially if you use the slide release to release the slide often when firing.


----------

